# Just bought my first TT



## rpter (Sep 1, 2009)

After much debating with myself i finally purchased a 2002 225bhp Quattro  
Mechanically seems fine and 57000 miles, fsh etc etc checked for things like cambelt etc all been done 

Just got a couple of questions that i thought i would throw out there, firstly, i notice a few people mentioning about changine the water pump around the same time as the cambelt... is this true and why is it needed?
the only other thing it the body work has a few little marks, can anyone recommend a mobile scratch repairer? i live in heywood, near bury/bolton? there isnt anything major i dont think.

Is there anything i need to get checked over?

Can't wait till next tuesday when i get it 

Cheers 
Roland


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, the watewr pump should be changed because it has been known to fail and it is a simple job when the cam bealt is off.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## rpter (Sep 1, 2009)

Cheers.. will check through the receipts to see if the water pump has been changed.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

OE water pump is only plastic (same as the diverter valve) so both are often upgraded to metal versions


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Roland, I've used an excellent chipsaway guy in Bolton, haven't got his number to hand, will get it by tomorrow.


----------



## rpter (Sep 1, 2009)

Original water pump is plastic, little surprised by that... well defo be checking that out.
Thanks mrgoodcat, that would be great if you have a number, its gonna be the first thing i do when i get it on tuesday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mrgoodcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, Chipsaway Bolton, Steve on 07894606126, he's on holiday until the 14th September though.


----------



## rpter (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for that, went for a local guy (still from chipsaway), did the work yesterday and i am really impressed with the result.


----------

